

Bringhurst's The Elements of Typography (for the web) - niels_olson
http://www.webtypography.net/toc/

======
mbostock
> This website has been designed with liquid layout to afford readers this
> control. Relinquishing such control makes some designers quake in their
> boots, but the beauty and advantage of the Web as medium is that readers are
> able to adjust their reading environment to suit their own needs.

I'd only suggest doing this if you're using a responsive multi-column [1]
layout. Just because my window happens to be full-screen doesn't mean I want
to read lines that are 120 or more characters long.

[1] <https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS3_Columns>

~~~
tikhonj
As HN clearly shows :P.

I actually love HN's design aesthetically, but it just doesn't work in a large
browser window (even with significant zoom). Maybe I'll steal some ideas from
this book and just make a custom style sheet for it.

~~~
rcgs
I actually did that because it was bothering me.
<https://github.com/ralphsaunders/hacked-news>

~~~
tikhonj
I like that. You don't mind if I fork it, do you? You didn't include a
license.

~~~
rcgs
D'oh, sorry about that. I've just stuck the BSD 2-Clause license on there, so
feel free to fork away :).

------
exogen
All the parts about avoiding px units for width, line-height, etc. are
somewhat outdated with modern browsers. The default is now to "zoom" the pixel
dimensions as well.

It's also _much_ more practical to just use pixels. With relative units,
nested elements that adjust the font size will quickly destroy any rhythm you
were going for, unless you deliberately write extra CSS rules accounting for
every possible nesting, with a bunch of annoying math involved.

Furthermore, if you're styling a web _application_ rather than a _document_ ,
relative units are just not going to work out. Most UI elements are of fixed
dimensions, with fluid areas being the exception. Within a rigid UI, defining
your type in px units is a preferable approach.

------
timaelliott
The author's bracing style is like nails on a chalkboard.

